# 120 gallon 43x30x20 new pics post 117-119.



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, Here I am. Tackling this dream project. I look forward to your insights and observations.

Bill has already been a great help.

Originally I had thought to fulfill a long held hope to have a discus tank amazonia biotope but... (Discus people insert shock here) I have decided to go with an Anglefish Amazon biotope. The principle reason is this tank is at the office. I will be away from it most weekends and it is my understanding that the mighty Discus is a grueling mistress.

So, here's the first draft. I am hoping to get many suggestions and ideas from you fine folks.

*The Tank * Is from Bill 43x30x20
*The Lights* Three 36 inch coralife t5's NO
*Filtaration * I picked up an XP2 and XP3
*Substrate* Estes Ultra Reef Black Sand
*Fauna* 12 pygmy corydora 4 corydora julii, more to come, 3 royal farlowella, one BN jeuvenille pleco, cream coloured, , two german blue ram plus 6 wild blue ram, 3 Black Anglefish, miserable bastards, 13 Hatchet Fish, 24 bleeding heart tetras.
*Flora* a whole bunch of echinodorus settling in.

*Design* Given my desk is on one side of the tank, my studio is on the other, and the tank is squarish, I will have a cluster of wood and stone in the centre with open space surrounding.

*Dosing* using seachem flourish for the micro, excel, and equilibrium. While the biolode grows and the sand becomes fertilized I have used some jobes fertilizer sticks and Seachem Nitrogen, Potassium, and Phosphate.

That is the plan so far.
Pictures on posts 2, 28, 32, 37, 42, 53, 54, 73, 74, 79, 81, 87, 88, 97, 111 117, 118, 119.

Thanks for playing along, Rick.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*The Beginning*

Hope these pictures uploaded work.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

That was easy.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

This sounds like it will be gorgeous  I love how you surround your work desk with tanks... I would love to have my desk surrounded by fish, though I probably wouldn't get much work done lol!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I wait to see this tank set up . I couldn't believe how long it took for some one to buy this tank.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Emily said:


> This sounds like it will be gorgeous  I love how you surround your work desk with tanks... I would love to have my desk surrounded by fish, though I probably wouldn't get much work done lol!


I love being surrounded by tanks, and no, I don't get much work done to be honest.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Discus Dave said:


> I wait to see this tank set up . I couldn't believe how long it took for some one to buy this tank.


I love the depth of this tank and the idea of a swim around island tickles me so.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

thanks for the kind words rick. you're tank looks gorgeous and i wish i had the room to fit it in my home. remember, the information that i'm passing along to you is not all mine, it is all the information that has been passed along to me from all the members that has helped me improve my hobby experience. Gotta thank all those BCA members out there. 

I look forward to seeing your tank develop and lots and lots of pics of the masterpiece


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hey i have the same cabinet as your black one 

looking forward to seein more pics


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Rick,
Your stand looks as though the middle is cut out? Careful with the right hand side, it looks as though from the pic that the right end is only supported at the corners. Any aquarium should be supported around the entire perimeter, the center is not important but the frame is. FYI.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The measurements of that tank will allow for some very interesting and natural movement amongst the fish. They won't have to pace back and forth, the way they do in narrow, short tanks. I can't wait to see the finished setup.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

yup. i second morainy's comment. mine pace back and force 
rick's tank is like my dream tank. same with gary's cube, and patrick's 125 gallon long.
MTS coming....


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats an interesting footprint for an aquarium.Havent seen too many of those around.Good luck with your project and keep updatig if you can , the final outcome should be worth seeing.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> Rick,
> Your stand looks as though the middle is cut out? Careful with the right hand side, it looks as though from the pic that the right end is only supported at the corners. Any aquarium should be supported around the entire perimeter, the center is not important but the frame is. FYI.


Such an eye for detail! Nice noticing. The cut out is for hose. It doesn't extend under the tank. Love this site!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Morainy said:


> The measurements of that tank will allow for some very interesting and natural movement amongst the fish. They won't have to pace back and forth, the way they do in narrow, short tanks. I can't wait to see the finished setup.


can't wait see this new tank layout in action either. Now it will be round and round, back to front, and side to side.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Now i'm kicking my self for getting rid of my 120 gallon acrylic tank. I'm planing to get a 200 gallon cube in the future from marineland. The have a good selection of cube tanks.

Our Products


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*the cube*



Discus Dave said:


> Now i'm kicking my self for getting rid of my 120 gallon acrylic tank. I'm planing to get a 200 gallon cube in the future from marineland. The have a good selection of cube tanks.
> 
> Our Products


Gotta love the cube... if you have the space.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*Chapter Two*

Well,

today I bit the bullet and bought two Coralife T5 Dual's and a couple eheim 250 w heaters. Getting closer!!! Now all I need is the Estes substrate, a wood centerpiece, and away we go!
A Fishless cycle and a planting of whatever affordable amazon flora I can find on this site is just around the corner.

Anyone have experience with the Coralife T5 fixtures? My question is this. The second bulb isn't full spectrum. Will I need to change it up for a full spectrum bulb or will there be enough light with the two that I will have? My tank height is 20". The question you may ask back is what do I want to plant and asside from plants from the amazon I haven't decided. A grove of sword tails seems obvious. Not sure which plant to use for some height but I imagine you folks will have some bright ideas. Can't wait to hear them.

Hope all is well for those who have stopped by for a read.

Rick


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the 2nd light blue or pink ? you should be okay if it is the pink bulb . I do have a couple here if you want to swap them out . try not to run then long before doing so as I have found on them lights the end caps tend to come loose making removal tuff and causin the bulbs to short out at the ends. Okay if your replacing the bulbs but exchanging is pretty tuff.
You there now by chance ?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*stocking questions*

I am thinking of red eye tetras and angel fish, I have read that red eye tetras might nip the angel fins. Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*Hatchet Fish*



rickwaines said:


> I am thinking of red eye tetras and angel fish, I have read that red eye tetras might nip the angel fins. Any thoughts or experiences?


I am wondering if they would have the same kind of apetite for the hatchet fish I am so very interested in keeping again.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> I am wondering if they would have the same kind of apetite for the hatchet fish I am so very interested in keeping again.


Red Eye Tetras can be a bit nippy long term. Hatchets may be harassed.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*Crossroads*

And so I arrive t the crossroads.

If it is true, and I have no reason to believe that it isn't, that Red Eye Tetra's aren't the right choice for my Angelfish, Hatchetfish, Corydora tank due to their taste for fin soup, then what schooling tetra from the basin is?

What are your favourites? Let me know. 
Convince me, I am exceptionally impressionable.

Rick


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> And so I arrive t the crossroads.
> 
> If it is true, and I have no reason to believe that it isn't, that Red Eye Tetra's aren't the right choice for my Angelfish, Hatchetfish, Corydora tank due to their taste for fin soup, then what schooling tetra from the basin is?
> 
> ...


Actually, pretty wide open there. Larger Neons, Cardinals, Green Tetras, Glowlight Tetras etc. Maybe Harlequin or Pork Chop rasboras would fit the bill for you.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> Actually, pretty wide open there. Larger Neons, Cardinals, Green Tetras, Glowlight Tetras etc. Maybe Harlequin or Pork Chop rasboras would fit the bill for you.


thanks, I will check these out.
Any more people? Don't be shy.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

rummynose tetras


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> rummynose tetras


must agree that the rummy nose is on the shortlist.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*Testing Testing*

So, I couldn't help it. Had to get it up and running. So much fun!
Trooper had to make sure the connections were ok.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

looking good. I remember those days when I started putting water into the tank for the first time and begin "cycling" the tank.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Rick...*sniff sniff* ...thats a nice tank.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That is a very nice tank with a lot of options for livestocking. 
Looking forward to the progress.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*Layout Draft 1*

So,

I can hardly wait to hear all your thoughts regarding this. I have collected some sandstone, doesn't seem to be too fragile. I collected it at my folks place on the beach. I soaked it for a month and it didn't raise the gh or kh at all. So, I thought I might try an experiment. So, I pitched it in the tank. LOVE the aesthetic (bear in mind it is only a first draft, for example the pillar is too centred and there is still substrate to come). I guess at this point my concerns are around water chemistry and whether or not the roughness of the rock will provide problems for the fish I am choosing to keep.

Thanks all, Rick


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

and tomorrow I will go wood shopping at Aprils


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> I guess at this point my concerns are around water chemistry and whether or not the roughness of the rock will provide problems for the fish I am choosing to keep.
> 
> Thanks all, Rick


Sandstone can have variable amounts of carbonates. It depends on the original source of the sediment before it lithified and also is crustaceans lived in it. But if you had it in water a month and nothing changed that means there's no appreciable carbonates in it.

As for the roughness, it's no rougher than silica sand that a lot of people use as substrate so you should be .


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks 2 wheels, that is super helpful and astute I should think. Lithified... love it!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I am a geologist by profession, so I throw the lingo around.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*Guess who just got back from Aprils*

Well, I finally got out west to April's and found me some inspiring manzanita. April was very kind and the selection was fantastic. And those Discus of hers, wow.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...those are some very nice pieces.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Jealous of the Manzanita. Those indeed are very nice pieces.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice driftwood.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

very happy with them. Now if only I could find that sand... patience grasshopper.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*the great wait*

and so I wait for substrate... still waiting


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I love it. I can't wait to see it finished. The manzanita really worked out nicely and I love the rock in the centre.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*manzanita*



Atom said:


> I love it. I can't wait to see it finished. The manzanita really worked out nicely and I love the rock in the centre.


yeah, April has some really beautiful pieces. I am unsure about their final placement. I had originally thought that they would be placed vertically, but I must admit that once I dumped them in this way to start them soaking I became quite fond of them this way. And I think the hatchet fish I plan to have might enjoy the cover the horizontal manzanita might provide. The rock will remain more or less in the centre. I can hardly wait for the day I will start the final design.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the erected rock in the center of the tank... very unique!!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*balance*



tang daddy said:


> I like the erected rock in the center of the tank... very unique!!


I am hoping in the final aquascape that I can make it feel at home rather than quite so alone. I hope to achieve this with the manzanita and some taller plantings. An island of sorts.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice setup. can't wait to see it finished. Just wondering if the glue on the sticker is safe while you're waiting. (looks like it's from honey )


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*glue*



roadrunner said:


> Nice setup. can't wait to see it finished. Just wondering if the glue on the sticker is safe while you're waiting. (looks like it's from honey )


good question. I think I will be safer rather than sorrier and remove it.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*120 gallon 43x30x20 new pics post 42*

I like the idea of the stone coming out the water at the top. Very nice decorated. Natural looking


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

that looks like its going to be a very nice tank
love the rocks and wood nice find


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

joker1535 said:


> I like the idea of the stone coming out the water at the top. Very nice decorated. Natural looking


yeah, I love it coming out of the water as well.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The flooded rainforest 'scape is going to look so natural once the plants grow into the tank. So what's the next plan?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*the big day*

So, Carrie and I spent the day setting up the new tank and here are some pictures to prove it.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

and some more proof


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a very well thought out layout. I just skimmed through the thread and am not sure you got your final decisions made. Is this going to be low light/low tech/no dosing?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm loving the scape job. there's going to be lots of caves for plecos and water column for schools of fish. quite well thought out and a helping in. good job guys!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's a very well thought out layout. I just skimmed through the thread and am not sure you got your final decisions made. Is this going to be low light/low tech/no dosing?


perhaps a little of both. The light levels, at this point are a little low. Two 36 inchcoral life 6700's provide the light for the plants. I think I am not quite at a watt per gallon but I am planning to increase that. I will be dosing and doing regular water changes. Unsure just yet whether I will go with ei or if I will test for macro. I did put a few of the jobe's spikes in and hope that doesn't turn out to be a mistake. Hopefully in the longrun I will have enough fish to provide a great deal of the macro nutrients. Right now I am using seachem macro and micro plus excel and equilibrium. We will see I guess. The proof will be in the green shoots.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> I'm loving the scape job. there's going to be lots of caves for plecos and water column for schools of fish. quite well thought out and a helping in. good job guys!


Thanks Ming! glad you dig. We spent hours, literally, coming up with the root assembly and the cave assembly now if I can just exercise patience and wait for the right fish, not simply the available fish. Thinking of going with a school of altum angels, a school of corydora julii, some pleco's, no idea which, and hopefully I can bump into some spectacular apistogramma. Also some hatchets.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't use the wpg rule with bigger tanks or you can run into trouble pretty quickly. 1 wpg with proper reflectors gives you a ton of light. Have a look at my 100 gallon square tank journal and see. I haven't finished the canopy yet as I'm on a road trip, but it's being lit by a 2x24" GLO setup (48w) with Tek reflectors and a Coralife PC65w setup and it's almost too bright with my white sand. The 65W PC is noticeably dimmer than the GLO setup because it doesn't have individual reflectors, the excessive restrike of the PC bulb and the bulb is over a year old. Once the second set is on, I plan on only using only 1 set for most of the photoperiod, with a 2 hour over lap. They'll grow most of my plants in there. You're doing it right by keeping the light low in the beginning. Keeps things simple and more easily managed.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Don't use the wpg rule with bigger tanks or you can run into trouble pretty quickly. 1 wpg with proper reflectors gives you a ton of light. Have a look at my 100 gallon square tank journal and see. I haven't finished the canopy yet as I'm on a road trip, but it's being lit by a 2x24" GLO setup (48w) with Tek reflectors and a Coralife PC65w setup and it's almost too bright with my white sand. The 65W PC is noticeably dimmer than the GLO setup because it doesn't have individual reflectors, the excessive restrike of the PC bulb and the bulb is over a year old. Once the second set is on, I plan on only using only 1 set for most of the photoperiod, with a 2 hour over lap. They'll grow most of my plants in there. You're doing it right by keeping the light low in the beginning. Keeps things simple and more easily managed.


amen on the simplicity


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> Thanks Ming! glad you dig. We spent hours, literally, coming up with the root assembly and the cave assembly now if I can just exercise patience and wait for the right fish, not simply the available fish. Thinking of going with a school of altum angels, a school of corydora julii, some pleco's, no idea which, and hopefully I can bump into some spectacular apistogramma. Also some hatchets.


keeping it simple is the way to go. it's amazing how your tank is shaping up and taking shape. wish i had the patience like you. plecos??? haha. there's a plecoholic here, not me...someone else. should check out his pleco thread and see all the fancy plecos in his tank. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/my-pleco-thread-revived-287/

so no flagtails and big fishes? haha. schools of fish the way to go in such a large tank and nice looking scape. great compliments of one another.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would look at the smaller Hypans (L333, L340, L46 if you really want to go crazy) and the smaller Peckoltia (L134, L015). Those would fit in well with this scape and the angels.

Fairdeals has 10 L015 right, if you jump into a GB. The orange and brown colour would be interesting in this scape.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I would look at the smaller Hypans (L333, L340, L46 if you really want to go crazy) and the smaller Peckoltia (L134, L015). Those would fit in well with this scape and the angels.
> 
> Fairdeals has 10 L015 right, if you jump into a GB. The orange and brown colour would be interesting in this scape.


amazing choices. So tricky to choose! Love the L015, what does GB stand for?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Group buy. To save on shipping. If you want the L015 but don't want 10, let me know, as I've been on the fence on the group.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

ooooooo L46, how does one chooose!!!!!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. jumping to L046 already.haha
getting the pleco itch so soon....


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> wow. jumping to L046 already.haha
> getting the pleco itch so soon....


scratch it scratch it, I just gotta scratch it!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you're going to choose by the price break. Once you do some research, you'll see that the L046 is about 4x the price of L134, 15x the price of L015m, etc.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think you're going to choose by the price break. Once you do some research, you'll see that the L046 is about 4x the price of L134, 15x the price of L015m, etc.


I imagine you are right as cost IS an object. However, presumably there are other differences? size, appetite etc.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

L046, L333, L340, L129 are all Hypans. The L333 are larger than the other 3. Hypans are more carnivorous than other pleco species (insects, carrion, etc). L134, L015 are Peckoltia, and more ominvorous, but more tolerant of higher protein diets than Ancistrus (Bristlenose), Hemiancistrus (Blue Phantoms), Baryancistrus (Gold Nuggets, Hi Fin Green Phantoms, and Panaque (Royals). And those 2 Peckotia species are 2 of the smallest (no bigger than 5" total length).

Anyway, planetcatfish.com will have all the answers and pictures you want, and the catfish forum here will provide more local expertise that you need in terms of water, species available, etc. If you post up specific questions, you can get more expert answers than just from me, like from Charles (the pleco emperor), bunnyrabbit, Aquaboy71, etc. There are many pleco experts here. I just have more time to post than them because of what I do for a living.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> L046, L333, L340, L129 are all Hypans. The L333 are larger than the other 3. Hypans are more carnivorous than other pleco species (insects, carrion, etc). L134, L015 are Peckoltia, and more ominvorous, but more tolerant of higher protein diets than Ancistrus (Bristlenose), Hemiancistrus (Blue Phantoms), Baryancistrus (Gold Nuggets, Hi Fin Green Phantoms, and Panaque (Royals). And those 2 Peckotia species are 2 of the smallest (no bigger than 5" total length).
> 
> Anyway, planetcatfish.com will have all the answers and pictures you want, and the catfish forum here will provide more local expertise that you need in terms of water, species available, etc. If you post up specific questions, you can get more expert answers than just from me, like from Charles (the pleco emperor), bunnyrabbit, Aquaboy71, etc. There are many pleco experts here. I just have more time to post than them because of what I do for a living.


really appreciate your thought and suggestions.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

here are some pics the day after.

SOOOO in love with this new set up.
Current occupants
two Corydora Julii, looking for a few more.
one pygmy Corydora, looking for a few more.
one Apistogramma Ramirez, not very happy, can't believe he is still alive. Too many tank and parameter changes in his short time with me. I will be finding him some companions in the comings months but I hope in the meantime he appreciates the new digs.
enjoy the pics!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

and a few of one of the few denizens and their new environs.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great! New tank setups are always so exciting when they get filled and you start acquiring stock.

Speaking of which, you might want to keep an eye on this thread and the subforum if you are interested in plecos:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/new-fish-way-12543/


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Looking great! New tank setups are always so exciting when they get filled and you start acquiring stock.
> 
> Speaking of which, you might want to keep an eye on this thread and the subforum if you are interested in plecos:
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/new-fish-way-12543/


I am I am.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

so wrong is so many ways to spread that itch.
it's so true. the excitement of stocking up a new tank. NTS (new tank syndrome).


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> so wrong is so many ways to spread that itch.
> it's so true. the excitement of stocking up a new tank. NTS (new tank syndrome).


I know, the NTS is horrible cause once they are in, well, they are in, and you need to find room for a new tank you don't have room for.

I MUST BE PATIENT!!!!!

It is like the difference between potential and realization. The empty room, canvas, page, filled with potent, and once they are filled in, well, it is my opinion that they rarely live up to our imaginations incredible abilities.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

new tank denizen


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that looks like a flagtail!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> that looks like a flagtail!


flagtail indeed. Man is he/she ever beautiful in the new tank.

and here are some more new occupants


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You got a Sturisoma? Looking good.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You got a Sturisoma? Looking good.


4 in fact. I love their prehistoric countenance.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet. I'm actually going to get some also.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gorgeous flagtail.
The whiptail reminds me of a miniature size sturgeon or shark.
Nice additions and not the common types of additions.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> Gorgeous flagtail.
> The whiptail reminds me of a miniature size sturgeon or shark.
> Nice additions and not the common types of additions.


yeah, I fell in love with the flag tail. And I think of sturgeon as well when I look at those fish.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

15 pygmy's
4 royal farlowella's
4 corydora julii
1 flagtail
1 juevenille pleco
1 Ramirez
it is amazing how empty a tank can seem with so many fish. I think the swords are starting to grow and the fish seem to be settling in although the ram and the julii's could use some company and thus are a little out of sorts. The flag tail, 3 inch, is amazing at keeping it low key. I only see him/her once or twice a day. I hope he becomes a little more comfortable. I am now on the hunt for a great group of angels and some hatchets. Also a gaggle of dwarf cichlid although I can't figure out which. I sure love watching the pygmy's school.
All for now


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

some new residents


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. But make sure every little hole is covered, or you'll be playing "count the hatchets" every day when you get home.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice. But make sure every little hole is covered, or you'll be playing "count the hatchets" every day when you get home.


Love that game.
I hope not to have to play it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

nice additions to the tank! rare fish community. i like it. 
thinking outside of the box.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*a possible problem?*

Hey gang,

So, I have a flagtail that won't come out of the cave, and a coouple hatchetfish that have have died from a fungus plus one farlowella and one angle that have dissapeared/died. Not enormous losses but I am trying to figure out if there could be something up with my water parameters. All the regular tests seem to be good (see below) One thing I am wondering is there any chance my dosing regime could be creating an imbalance with the water chemistry for the fish? My flagtail is mr jumpy and I have lost a one angel and two hatchets. They were new to the tank so sometimes there are losses but I am wondering.
I am also wondering if there are any rules of thumb about stocking in a planted ei dosed tank.

The tank is 120 and I am using the seachem dosing chart.
which says to dose
10 ml excel every day and 50 on water change day
10 ml iron every day
8 ml flourish twice a week
6 ml phosphorous twice a week
6 ml nitrogen twice a week
16 ml potassium twice a week

50% water change once a week

my parameters are thus:
temp 78
ph 7
kh 3
gh 5
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 7

I am running an xp2 and xp3

any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just posted in your other thread. On the dead fish are there any signs of disease, like raised scales, fungus, ich, etc.?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I just posted in your other thread. On the dead fish are there any signs of disease, like raised scales, fungus, ich, etc.?


the two hatchet fish that I euthenised started with a few raised scales and one had progressed to a white fuzz on his body and fins that were rotting. Otherwise in the tank there aren't other signs of illness aside from the flagtails behaviour, which is unusual says Charles.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hey Rick*

You have come a long ways since your Brackish tank:bigsmile:
Very nice.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

andyb said:


> You have come a long ways since your Brackish tank:bigsmile:
> Very nice.


super glad you thin so. Can't wait to see the pics of your tank!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Well
Just got back from Charles and i had too much fun.
24 bleeding hearts
6 blue rams
1 left over and lost panduro
the tank is begining to have quite a bit of action with plants growing and fish to sort turf wars out with.
got some almond leaves and critter crumbs in the mail. Sure hope the farlowella's will like the crumbs.
here are a couple pics.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those Rams look great. Makes me regret not picking up any from Charles.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those Rams look great. Makes me regret not picking up any from Charles.


they are indeed, but that was the wrong pic. here is one of them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...I was just wondering about that. Btw, did you ever solve that FF problem?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hahaha...I was just wondering about that. Btw, did you ever solve that FF problem?


seems to have retreated. and the flagtail sems to be a bit more active and not as much cowering in the last 24 hours or so. He is still a pretty jumpy fish.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rick,

Finally got to looking and reading through all the pics and posts, it was nice meeting you today and chatting it up a bit.Your setup looks great, hope the flagtail come around and becomes more active.Enjoy the apisto panduro , hes a fiesty one and hopefully some babies come outta this !

Luke


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

saw that the flagtail is pending moving to a new home. 
your plants seem to be flourishing quite well in the tank.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> saw that the flagtail is pending moving to a new home.
> your plants seem to be flourishing quite well in the tank.


flagtail got a reprieve. Gonna give him some more time. I do like him so.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey somehow I hadn't looked in here before. Nice thread, and great tank! I really like your vertical branches. They look really really good.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

crazy72 said:


> Hey somehow I hadn't looked in here before. Nice thread, and great tank! I really like your vertical branches. They look really really good.


thanks tonnes. I sure love the tank too. The fish still seem a bit of a hodge podge. I am hoping that a few more grown up angels may provide the focus it lacks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the tendency with the first big tank. One tends to collect a lot of fish since the tank is so big. I did that with my 125. Once you get through that phase, you'll learn to get more compatible species and enough of each that it doesn't look like you went to the LFS and bought one of everything and threw them in there.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> thanks tonnes. I sure love the tank too. The fish still seem a bit of a hodge podge. I am hoping that a few more grown up angels may provide the focus it lacks.


I'm with you here, completely. A group of large angels would work extremely well in this tank.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*peruvians*



crazy72 said:


> I'm with you here, completely. A group of large angels would work extremely well in this tank.


I am hoping Charles will round me up some Peruvian Angels.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> I am hoping Charles will round me up some Peruvian Angels.


I hope he does as well. schools of fish are great. dont' overcrowd like my tendency. and deviate from the hoarding like i do. 
the most important thing...be patient...


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

*some images*

a little frustrated with the image quality but here they are.

pictured are the new Panduro and some of the Hatchet. The Hatchet third from the right has some raised scales and a very small pink bump measel like.

Rick


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rick,

They are all looking good bud, the male and female are popping with colour, breeding should happen soon ! The female is ready, when the yellow and black start getting darker and more intense.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You got some Panduros? Very nice. I got some Mac Mastery, but they're still in quarantine and won't colour up for a while as that's not hiding spots.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Luke78 said:


> Rick,
> 
> They are all looking good bud, the male and female are popping with colour, breeding should happen soon ! The female is ready, when the yellow and black start getting darker and more intense.


and the picture isn't half accurate. Her yellow is YELLO! and she has dug a cave. Should get exciting with all the blue rams and angels.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You got some Panduros? Very nice. I got some Mac Mastery, but they're still in quarantine and won't colour up for a while as that's not hiding spots.


I gotta get behind the whole quarantine thing. I sure love the Panduro. The male is a little cranky however. Like to chase anything with fins.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> I gotta get behind the whole quarantine thing. I sure love the Panduro. The male is a little cranky however. Like to chase anything with fins.


I got burned a couple of times now, so never again without at least a week in quarantine. Hard to treat big planted tanks, and even harder to catch fish to isolate them.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

So, two pygmy cories have turned up dead. They haven't looked sick. I suspect Mr Panduro who seems to have some serious attitude and a lady friend with a cave dug. What do you all think.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

And here are some shots of the tank in general. I am very pleased with how it is turning out. The addition of some Peruvian Angels from Charles should just about do it. THEN WHAT!!! Any Amazonian plant suggestions? I dose, I have sand substrate with plant spikes and my light is about 1 watt per gallon.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

and finally a couple of bonus shots


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good. I love it. Hatchets always look so cool to me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice hatchets. I love those guys, especially the marble ones, but could never keep them from flying out of the tank.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice hatchets. I love those guys, especially the marble ones, but could never keep them from flying out of the tank.


a good hood has seemed to do the trick for me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rickwaines said:


> a good hood has seemed to do the trick for me.


Mine came out of a 2 cm hole where my intake and outlet was for my 2213. But then it was a 15 gallon tank and I had my water way up as I don't like splashing noises. In a bigger tank where they have a lot more swimming room, it might be easier to keep them in. I've never tried again, since my bigger tanks are not compatible with them (one has large cichlids and the other is open top right now).


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Mine came out of a 2 cm hole where my intake and outlet was for my 2213. But then it was a 15 gallon tank and I had my water way up as I don't like splashing noises. In a bigger tank where they have a lot more swimming room, it might be easier to keep them in. I've never tried again, since my bigger tanks are not compatible with them (one has large cichlids and the other is open top right now).


indeed the larger swimming area may well play a role. I have cracked open the lid in fact in order to cut down on the rotting hood hood and no escape's yet.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that tank has matured quite well. 
the fish look healthy and colourful. 
keep the pictures coming


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Your tank is gorgeous. The angels fit right in.

As to the cories, did you inspect them? Any signs of aggression? How about their barbels, are they eroded?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

crazy72 said:


> Your tank is gorgeous. The angels fit right in.
> 
> As to the cories, did you inspect them? Any signs of aggression? How about their barbels, are they eroded?


barbels are fine. not eroded. They seem healthy. My suspicions about the panduro is because he is chasin everyone and they seem small enough to be chomped.


----------

